# Colostrum for ibs-a



## pete2674 (Aug 2, 2011)

Started taking colostrum 1500 mg a day and it seems my ibs settled down. But feeling weird weak and achy. Does anyone know if it cause the colostrum or ibs? Also I was diagnosed with candida.


----------

